# The Guys' Rules



## pdswife (Oct 4, 2005)

At last a guy has taken the time to write this all down Finally, the
guys' side of the story.  (I must admit, it's pretty good.)
We always hear "the rules"  From the female side.  Now here are the
rules from the male side.  These are our rules!  Please note... these
are all numbered "1"  ON PURPOSE!
1. Men are not mind readers.

> >1. Learn to work the toilet seat. You're a big girl. If it's up, put it
> >down. We need it up, you need it down. You don't hear us complaining
> >about you leaving it down.
> >
> >1. Sunday sports. It's like the full moon or the changing of the tides.
> >Let it be.
> >
> >1. Shopping is NOT a sport. And no, we are never going to think of it
> >that
>way.
> >
> >1. Crying is blackmail.
> >
> >1. Ask for what you want. Let us be clear on this one:
> >Subtle hints do not work!
> >Strong hints do not work!
> >Obvious hints do not work!
> >Just say it!
> >
> >1. Yes and No are perfectly Acceptable answers to almost every question.
> >
> >
> >1. Come to us with a problem only If you want help solving it. That's
> >what we do. Sympathy is what your girlfriends are for.
> >
> >1. A headache that lasts for 17 months is a problem. See a doctor.
> >
> >1. Anything we said 6 months ago is inadmissible in an argument. In
> >fact, all comments become null and void after 7 Days.
> >
> >1. If you won't dress like the Victoria's Secret girls, don't expect us
> >to act like soap opera guys.
> >
> >1. If you think you're fat, you probably are. Don't ask
>us.
> >
> >1. If something we said can be interpreted two ways and one of the ways
> >makes you sad or angry, we meant the other one.
> >
> >1. You can either ask us to do something OR tell us how you want it
> >done. Not both. If you already know best how to do it, just do it
> >yourself.
> >
> >1. Whenever possible, Please say whatever you have to say during
> >commercials...
> >
> >1. Christopher Columbus did NOT need directions and neither do we.
> >
> >1. ALL men see in only 16 colors, like Windows default settings. Peach,
> >for example, is a fruit, not a color. Pumpkin is also a fruit. We have
> >no  idea what mauve is.
> >
> >1. If it itches, it will Be scratched. We do that.
> >
> >1. If we ask what is wrong and you say "nothing," We will act like
> >nothing's wrong. We know you are lying,
>but it is just not worth the
> >hassle.
> >
> >1. If you ask a question you don't want an answer to, Expect an answer
> >you don't want to hear.
> >
> >1. When we have to go somewhere, absolutely anything you wear Is
> >fine...Really.
> >
> >1. Don't ask us what we're thinking about unless you are prepared to
> >discuss such topics as baseball, the shotgun formation, or golf.
> >
> >1. You have enough clothes.
> >
> >1. You have too many shoes.
> >
> >1. I am in shape. Round IS a shape!
> >
> >1. Thank you for reading this. Yes, I know, I have to sleep on the couch
> >tonight;
> >
> >
> >But did you know men really don't mind that? It's like camping.
> >
> >Pass this to as many men as you can -
> >to give them a laugh.
> >
> >Pass this to as many women as you can -  to give them a bigger laugh
>


----------



## middie (Oct 4, 2005)

1. If something we said can be interpreted two ways and one of the ways
> >makes you sad or angry, we meant the other one.

lmao pds i LOVe this one !


----------



## pdswife (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks!  I really enjoyed it too.
HAve a great day.!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 4, 2005)

ALL men see in only 16 colors, like Windows default settings. Peach,
for example, is a fruit, not a color. Pumpkin is also a fruit. We have
no idea what mauve is.

I love this one!!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 4, 2005)

> 1. Ask for what you want. Let us be clear on this one:
> > >Subtle hints do not work!
> > >Strong hints do not work!
> > >Obvious hints do not work!
> > >Just say it!


 
We have this argument at least once week!




> 1. You can either ask us to do something OR tell us how you want it
> > >done. Not both. If you already know best how to do it, just do it
> > >yourself.


 
And this one once a day.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 4, 2005)

You ladies just never learn!


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 4, 2005)

Laughed till my eyes teared over - thanks this made my night, and I'm a gal


----------



## mish (Oct 4, 2005)

This guy is single, I take it.  And, probably plans on staying that way for a LONG LONG time.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 13, 2005)

I've seen this particular group of rules several times.  But each time I read it, there are some of those rules I can really identify with, such as number 1.

And really, I'm considered a sensitive guy.  Even my wife agrees to that.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

